# Tell me how you'd describe this art style? 'Semi-abstract'? (+Free arts)



## Mewzii (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey you! 

I've been experimenting with this new art style lately. I've been calling it semi-abstract, though I'm not sure if that's the best term for it...
How would you describe it? (Either a longer description or a concise name, up to you.... just tell me what you think you're seeing, haha. And if you like it!)

Examples:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10961992/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10949225
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11197662/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11197260

Commissions in this style are *not* available yet, since I'm still experimenting, but probably will in the future. In fact, if you help me with the description, feel free to list your character's ref here and a theme ("blue", "happy", "music", "cats", etc), I may pick a few characters to practice on. Yay free stuff!

Thanks!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2013)

Doesn't really seem abstract to me, just a ink/brush narrative?


----------



## Mewzii (Jul 27, 2013)

Agreed, it is not really abstract according to the proper definition. A few aspects of it: looser interpretation of the character (not rigidly sticking to the ref), and looser brush strokes, colours and symbols/doodles inspired by the theme or the character rather than trying to construct a scene or an accurate representation... .-.


----------



## Mewzii (Jul 27, 2013)

I guess what I'm trying to figure out is how to concisely describe the difference between this type of art: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1204178/  (character is represented literally with a focus on accuracy)
And this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11197260/ (lots of colours added, some parts not even coloured in fully, more focused on the mood?)

Is there even a real difference? >.> Am I just crazy? To me, it seems different not just aesthetically but in intent.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2013)

Well impressionistic would describe things a bit better?


----------



## Mewzii (Jul 27, 2013)

OH!! Impressionistic!! Yeah, I like that!  Thanks so much Arshes Mei!

Or maybe even expressionistic? *surfs wikipedia* Expressionism: "Its typical trait is to present the world solely from a subjective  perspective, distorting it radically for emotional effect in order to  evoke moods or ideas. Expressionist artists sought to express meaningor emotional experience rather than physical reality."


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2013)

Expressionistic works well. Glad I was of some help?


----------



## mapdark (Jul 30, 2013)

It's not abstract at all. Not even close XD

Abstract , by definition is everything that FIGURATIVE is NOT. So basically you cannot represent a physical , concrete subject.

That said , I think your style would fall somewhere between Expressionism and Fauvism.


----------



## septango (Jul 30, 2013)

it reminds me of art nouveau and noire, while being nither


----------



## Mewzii (Jul 30, 2013)

mapdark: Yes you are totally right @_@ Thank you I will check out Fauvism! 

septango: What about it reminds you of noir? Any examples? o.o Googling 'noir art' and just getting a lot of black & white high contrasty stuff...


----------



## septango (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.74gazette.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/chinatown-bd-1326218075.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RMBnYX1Ot...S8o8/s320/vintage_film_noir_posters_MV221.jpg

http://pzrservices.typepad.com/vintageadvertising/images/2008/10/21/lady_from_shanghai_1947.jpg

it just reminds me of noire movie posters like this


----------



## mapdark (Jul 31, 2013)

I really fail to see Noir in her style.


Noir uses extreme contrasts of darks and brights to create a mood. 
Even if you add colour , it will be very contrasting in nature. 

In that sense , her style does not apply since she uses pastels and lots of gradients


----------

